# Need A Hunting Thread



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Surely im not the only Outbacker that Hunts!!!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Nope...But I don't use the Outback for it. I only hunt about 12 miles from the house. ---Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The idea is alright but I think you are opening up a bigger can of worms. If a thread is added for people who use their Outback for hunting, you then need to add them for the NASCAR crowd, the college football tailgaters, fishermen, dirt bikers, general partiers and all other groups who use Outbacks for specific reoccurring events. Have to be fair about it.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, I'm a hunter and into Nascar, but have yet to use the Outback for either. Although I have bbq'd what I have hunted and watched Nascar while out camping in my Outback.

Jim


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Were you wearing a college t-shirt and having a drink when that all occurred?


----------



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

I didnt mean for it to be a thread of hunters that use their Outback's. Just a hunting thread. This is the hobby section right?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

By all means...chat all you want about hunting....hunting and staying in your Outback. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I didn't know if was called that anymore. To be p.c. ...I refer to myself as a Free-range-venison-farmer


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

There are have been several threads over the years on hunting.

The photo is from deer season last year. Modern rifle deer opens later this month and elk is next month.









(Yes it is a real photo)

Plenty of stories hunting with the OB.

How many others are hunting now ? I know Oregon is open right now ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> ? I know Oregon is open right now ?


Yep...Oregon is now open.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Leave next wensday for some good old whitetail hunting 3 pt or better in Colfax, Washington. Will let you know how we do.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Were you wearing a college t-shirt and having a drink when that all occurred?


Well no college t-shirts, but drink after hunting and drinking brfore, during and after Nascar

NJ has a ridiculous deer season. opens first Sat in Septemeber thru end of February. Bow, extended bow and winter bow. Shotgun, extended shotgun and some muzzleloader thrown in the middle. Antlerless are 2 at a time, NOT 2 a day, 2 AT A TIME. So you could shoot 2, tag em in adn go get 2 more and so on. basically one buck per season per permit per zone. Of course you can spend some serious $$ if you want to shoot a bunch of bucks, but fillin the freezer is never a problem. A group of us do our own butchering and a couple of years ago we did 54, between about 8 of us.

Happy safe succesful season to all.

Jim


----------



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Ours started last weekend for bow only. General season opens Nov6-Jan2. Opening weekend was a little slow but I did manage to get this little boar.


----------



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> Were you wearing a college t-shirt and having a drink when that all occurred?


Well no college t-shirts, but drink after hunting and drinking brfore, during and after Nascar

NJ has a ridiculous deer season. opens first Sat in Septemeber thru end of February. Bow, extended bow and winter bow. Shotgun, extended shotgun and some muzzleloader thrown in the middle. Antlerless are 2 at a time, NOT 2 a day, 2 AT A TIME. So you could shoot 2, tag em in adn go get 2 more and so on. basically one buck per season per permit per zone. Of course you can spend some serious $$ if you want to shoot a bunch of bucks, but fillin the freezer is never a problem. A group of us do our own butchering and a couple of years ago we did 54, between about 8 of us.

Happy safe succesful season to all.

Jim
[/quote]

Wow I need to move to NJ. Do you guys allow Texans fans there? LOL!!!! Nice borders by the way. I have two myself.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

txoutbacker said:


> Surely im not the only Outbacker that Hunts!!!!


I am trying hunting for the first time ever this year. Whitetail, any pointers?


----------



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

rock hill said:


> Surely im not the only Outbacker that Hunts!!!!


I am trying hunting for the first time ever this year. Whitetail, any pointers?
[/quote]

Not sure about PA. I have heard that there are some monsters up that way. Check out www.crossbownation.com there are alot of PA guys on there that would offer some good advice. As a general advice, patience is everything.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

The OB is packed and heading out this after noon. Heading to Belle Fourche, SD for rifle antelope mixed with archery deer. Last weekend took the OB to the Black Hills, which was only a 20 minute trip, for archery deer. No deer shot, but had two bull elk 10 yards from my stand. If I only had an elk tag.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

oct 23rd bos (balance of state) for waterfowl opener, i will b camping in line on the 20th. opener can,t get here soon enough.
good luck to all the deer hunters and please b safe out there!!!

darrel


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

We got two antelope bucks last weekend. Elk opens this weekend. Didn't draw deer tags this year, may try for a general area. Pheasant opens end of the month. Any bird hunters on Outbackers?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

txoutbacker said:


> Were you wearing a college t-shirt and having a drink when that all occurred?


Well no college t-shirts, but drink after hunting and drinking brfore, during and after Nascar

NJ has a ridiculous deer season. opens first Sat in Septemeber thru end of February. Bow, extended bow and winter bow. Shotgun, extended shotgun and some muzzleloader thrown in the middle. Antlerless are 2 at a time, NOT 2 a day, 2 AT A TIME. So you could shoot 2, tag em in adn go get 2 more and so on. basically one buck per season per permit per zone. Of course you can spend some serious $$ if you want to shoot a bunch of bucks, but fillin the freezer is never a problem. A group of us do our own butchering and a couple of years ago we did 54, between about 8 of us.

Happy safe succesful season to all.

Jim
[/quote]

Wow I need to move to NJ. Do you guys allow Texans fans there? LOL!!!! Nice borders by the way. I have two myself.
[/quote]

Are you kidding? The more Texans the better, I am actually born and raised in Mo. and go to Tx every year to hunt exoctics and piggies.

Oh and we do love our girls (the borders). No lack for energy as a few on here can attest to. They keep the largest of groups of kids busy.

Jim


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

txoutbacker said:


> Ours started last weekend for bow only. General season opens Nov6-Jan2. Opening weekend was a little slow but I did manage to get this little boar.


Right on looks tasty. Congrats hopefully after next weekend i wiil have a few photos to share.


----------



## txoutbacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> Were you wearing a college t-shirt and having a drink when that all occurred?


Well no college t-shirts, but drink after hunting and drinking brfore, during and after Nascar

NJ has a ridiculous deer season. opens first Sat in Septemeber thru end of February. Bow, extended bow and winter bow. Shotgun, extended shotgun and some muzzleloader thrown in the middle. Antlerless are 2 at a time, NOT 2 a day, 2 AT A TIME. So you could shoot 2, tag em in adn go get 2 more and so on. basically one buck per season per permit per zone. Of course you can spend some serious $$ if you want to shoot a bunch of bucks, but fillin the freezer is never a problem. A group of us do our own butchering and a couple of years ago we did 54, between about 8 of us.

Happy safe succesful season to all.

Jim
[/quote]

Wow I need to move to NJ. Do you guys allow Texans fans there? LOL!!!! Nice borders by the way. I have two myself.
[/quote]

Are you kidding? The more Texans the better, I am actually born and raised in Mo. and go to Tx every year to hunt exoctics and piggies.

Oh and we do love our girls (the borders). No lack for energy as a few on here can attest to. They keep the largest of groups of kids busy.

Jim
[/quote]

I know what you mean. I was just telling a co-worker that if I don't play Frisbee with my youngest one every night after returning home from work, she will keeps us up all night.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

txoutbacker said:


> I know what you mean. I was just telling a co-worker that if I don't play Frisbee with my youngest one every night after returning home from work, she will keeps us up all night.


Every night?? My wife is a stay at homemaker and they get her out for some hardcore frisbees 3-4 times a day. But I know she loves it.

The few rallies we have had them at, we ask the kids to take them out to play frisbee. ALL THE KIDS COME BACK DRAGGIN AND THE DOGS ARE STILL WAITIN FOR THE NEXT TOSS..

Jim


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer the term "camping with guns" so I don't feel like a failure when I come home empty handed.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't do too much hunting for protein anymore, but a lot of varmint hunting and the Outback is perfect for that. I load up the KLR and head up to South Dakota and Wyoming for 3+ day trips. Much better than tent camping, the shower after a long day in the sun is da bomb. We usually dry camp with the Honda EU3000is for A/C all night.

We are in the initial planning stages for a trip to Montana next summer. And it'll be camping with guns for fun again.

JR


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok better add my report. We stayed a few days at a RV resort to do some research for elk hunting next month along with some deer hunting. No joy on the weekend.

I moved by myself to Mossrock campground which is close to the area I had a doe permit for( great campground for a rally ) I had the main campground all to myself. I think the hardest part was trying to figure out which site I wanted. Camping with a purpose. A few days and I am back home. Great weather with sun and no rain. Sorry no photos - Bembi's mother and all. Next is Elk Season.

Hope everyones OB open season is going well.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I and the OB have made in back from elk season. The weather was the opposite of deer season - primarly rain and fog. We need the hose her out option on the OB. We were camped on state land near Skamokawa Washington. There is a nice campground located in Skamokawa.

I will post some links to video that we took.

Hope everyone is doing well this fall. I was very fortunate to fill both of my special permits.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I hunt but don't use the Outback for it...however, I have used it for fishing


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I missed the monster this year. Took a shot at about 475 yards on a bedded down 5 point and shot underneath him and never seen him again. Both of my hunting partners got 4 points though.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

WYOCAMPER said:


> We got two antelope bucks last weekend. Elk opens this weekend. Didn't draw deer tags this year, may try for a general area. Pheasant opens end of the month. Any bird hunters on Outbackers?


Dont know if any are on here, but I have seen like 10 outback hunters in rv parks up here in NW North Dakota. Most were from Canada. I have seen Pheasant hunters here from about every state and Canada. Never knew that this area is so big on Pheasants. There has to be millions here. Here you are allowed to shoot from the roads. One of the oilfield crews from Michigan shot prolly 50 and had a ditch chicken cookout a couple weekends back.







The town Im in, Crosby, has a big party on opening day. The skys were black with ducks and geese a few weeks back. They know better and are heading for warmer lands. Im stayin cause they are drlling holes like they are making swiss cheese. Its too bad cause this area is gonna be different forever. But we got to have domestic oil so oh well, drill wells! They have both white tail and muleys here. Tons of wildlife here. Its just incredible! If any are huntin for a job come here. We are in dire straits for help. We all laugh, the rest of the country is on unemployment, here there are no unemployed. We need to go head hunting round here! Any and all talent is needed, especially construction workers. We need houses and there is no competition from mexico.. Too cold for em! lol Name your price here, buy a big gold plated gun and go huntin on your spare time, lol spare time...

Carey


----------

